# IMPORTANT NOTICE TO ALL CUSTOMERS-PLEASE READ THIS



## JBroida (Oct 30, 2013)

We just posted this notice on our website, facebook, and e-mail auto-responder... please read.

Thank you so much for visiting Japanese Knife Imports. We are posting this notice so that we can inform you of a few things. Since the beginning of Japanese knife imports, the company has been run entirely by myself and Sara. This kind of family environment has been wonderful for us, but we are right now on the precipice of beginning our own family. Sara and I are just a few weeks away from her due date and are getting ready to have our first kid. Because of this, we thought it would be important to put up this message so that you understand that at some point in the next few weeks, we may close for about a week in order to deliver our child and take care of Sara and Kenzo. We have no clue exactly when this will be, so we wanted to give everyone a fair heads-up. We are doing our best to be on top of things as much as possible. For what its worth, our due date is November 28th.

In addition to that, we have been constantly inundated with emails. Lately, it has been taking us a little bit longer to get back to emails and phone calls than we would like. Please bear with us as we do our best to get back to you in a timely manner, though it may take us a few days to get back to you. Often times, calling us at the store (310) 399-0300 is a better way to get a hold of us, so if you have more immediate needs, this might be your best option.

For the time being, and up until the time of our child's delivery, all packages will be shipped in a timely manner without any delay.

We thank you so much for your patience and understanding.

-Jon, Sara, and soon to be Kenzo


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hope all goes well. prayers for you all


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm sure everybody will understand when they know the background. All the best to you and Sara, and I hope that Kenzo will have a smooth entry into this world. Of course, I would have expected that the forum would get to decide on a name but Kenzo sounds fine 

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Oct 30, 2013)

haha... i feel like if the forum decided on the name we'd end up in a "the league" situation... chalupa batman anyone?


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Lmao Jon.
Or you could wait and let him name himself... Frankenstein anyone?

AND... Yes, congrats.


----------



## mckemaus (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 30, 2013)

I was more wondering if there would be a Kenzo knife line in the works.


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 30, 2013)

JBroida said:


> haha... i feel like if the forum decided on the name we'd end up in a "the league" situation... chalupa batman anyone?



I was thinking Wolfgang Strongarm Hammertapper... but Kenzo's nice too:biggrin: 

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm so happy for you two!
Congrats and best of luck in the new business venture. 
You won't get any $$$ from it, but it's honestly better than money.


Yeah, I said it!


----------



## RobinW (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats and good luck in this new chapter of your lives!


----------



## ChiliPepper (Oct 30, 2013)

Huge congrats to you and Sara, enjoy and treasure these special moments in your lives! I'm sure your customers/friends will not only don't mind but support you in all possible ways! And please refrain from putting a yanagiba in Kenzo's hands for a wee while... yeah, even for photos...


----------



## bear1889 (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## split0101 (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats. As any parent will tell you get your sleep in now


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats to you and Sara! You will find it much, much easier to keep up with emails and posting product pics since you will be awake all night


----------



## bkultra (Oct 30, 2013)

split0101 said:


> Congrats. As any parent will tell you get your sleep in now



This is all to true...

My son will be 2 yrs in February. He has just now started to sleep through most nights. It's worth every sleepless night though.


----------



## mpukas (Oct 30, 2013)

Best wishes for you and Sara and the coming family addition!


----------



## brianh (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome, Jon. We had our first two years ago and it's life-changing! You'll experience happiness like you've never thought you could.

If Sara is anything like most first-time moms, she'll go past her due date and be induced. Can I give you guys some advice, assuming you're going this route? GET THE EPIDURAL EARLY. My wife waited til she was in decent pain and what they don't tell you is you have to go through an IV or two until they actually do the epi. By that time my wife was almost ripping the hospital bed apart.

Oh, and as for the actual delivery... don't watch.


----------



## brianh (Oct 30, 2013)

split0101 said:


> Congrats. As any parent will tell you get your sleep in now



+10000


----------



## Erilyn75 (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats to you and Sara! Totally agree with getting as much sleep as you can now. You will need it lol.

Oh and Colic Calm is magic!!! It's a black all natural gassy, upset tummy, fussy baby remedy. I wish I knew about it when my 2 year old was born, woulda saved me many unneeded hours of pacing the floors with a screaming baby. A little pricey but worth every penny!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## daveb (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats and Best Wishes.

This life changing event begs the question: Has Sara taught you tissue paper art?


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome stuff for you and the family, Jon. Good luck and "hold on," the ride is just about to begin. Prayers for the health of momma and child.


----------



## pkjames (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats Jon, the real fun begins soon :bliss:


----------



## 420layersofdank (Oct 31, 2013)

Good luck jon! Take your time . Family is always comes first. Chalupa batman - awesome reference


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 1, 2013)

Going to be an entirely different Thanksgiving for you and the family! Now THAT'S something to be thankful for! Cheers!


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats. Good to see a fellow spring creeker doing well for himself. 


If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## geezr (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats Sarah and Jon - and WELCOME Kenzo when he arrives !


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 6, 2013)

Exciting times are coming. Get some sleep while you can!


----------



## rshu (Nov 7, 2013)

brianh said:


> GET THE EPIDURAL EARLY.



+1

Congrats to you both! Our little guy just turned 1 and it has flown by. We're trying to cherish all the moments we can, next thing we know he'll be all grown up!


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 7, 2013)

Exciting times man! Life will should be hectic for you and Sara in the coming months, but all for some pretty fortunate reasons. I think everyone will understand and deviation from you normally superhuman customer service / response time.


----------

